
How Apple will use AirPods, data science to create the world’s most powerful bot - devy
http://venturebeat.com/2016/09/15/how-apple-will-use-airpods-and-data-science-to-create-the-worlds-most-powerful-bot/
======
visarga
> Since Apple clearly intends for users to leave their buds in throughout all
> of their daily activities, from work to commuting to travel to exercise

I thought they don't last more than 5 hours. Wasn't that an issue?

~~~
c1sc0
Well to be fair I already spend a significant amount of time with a single
wired EarPod in my ear so if you keep the battery case handy that means
endless listening. I'm mostly listening to audiobooks or podcasts & I like to
still be in tune with my environment, coworkers, family etc ...

